

Donations for Japan's Earthquake Victims - donw
https://www.wepay.com/donate/78062

======
donw
The Red Cross site has been unavailable for some time, so I set up a WePay
group to collect donations and help out. Not sure if HN is the right venue,
but I can't just sit and do nothing.

All donations will go to the Red Cross.

Here's to hoping that we get more than my initial contribution...

